# My Shelter



## formula1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Psalm 61
1 Hear my cry, O God, listen to my prayer;
2 from the end of the earth I call to you when my heart is   faint. Lead me to the rock that is higher than I,
3 for you have been my refuge, a strong tower against the enemy.
4 Let me dwell in your tent forever! Let me take refuge under the shelter of your wings!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 18, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Psalm 61
> 1 Hear my cry, O God, listen to my prayer;
> 2 from the end of the earth I call to you when my heart is   faint. Lead me to the rock that is higher than I,
> 3 for you have been my refuge, a strong tower against the enemy.
> 4 Let me dwell in your tent forever! Let me take refuge under the shelter of your wings!



I wonder what kind of bird the author was thinking about? Dove, hawk, pigeon, chicken? Or perhaps it would be interesting to find out what is the first bird we now, today think about? In any case it fits well with the awning of his tent most likely shaking in the wind.

The "rock that is higher than I" here is a very interesting description of human awareness. Right off in my lifetime I can think of the words of the saint Rev. M L King, "I have been to the mountian top" and Joseph Cambell's highlighting of it. Or Moses tapping twice. Or " On this rock I will build my church"...


----------



## formula1 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re:*

Don't know what bird the author was thinking of, but I think of the wings as a metaphor for the amazing Love of God.  I find this description in the scriptures link them as well:

Psalm 36:7
How precious is your steadfast love, O God!The children of mankind take refuge in the shadow of your wings.

Or how about this one for a different analogy:

Luke 13:34
O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings, and you would not!

And that rock that is higher than I just has to be the unending strength I find in my Savior Christ the Lord.  He is indeed my Rock.

God Bless! Your thoughts are often intriguing and spark my interest!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 18, 2011)

*Great post, thanks for sharing*

I really like how the word shelter (sometimes translated 
"tabernacle" or "dwelling place") comes along to emphasize the 
presence of God. The verses below, like the others quoted, give 
me great hope and security through the trials of life.



*Psalm 91:1*
[ _My Refuge and My Fortress_ ] He who dwells in the *shelter* of the Most High will abide in the shadow of the Almighty.

*Revelation 7:14b-15 (New Living Translation)*

 <SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-30784>13</SUP> Then one of the twenty-four elders asked me, “Who are these 
who are clothed in white? Where did they come from?” 
  <SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-30785>14</SUP> And I said to him, “Sir, you are the one who knows.” 

Then he said to me, “These are the ones who died in the great 
tribulation. They have washed their robes in the blood of the Lamb 
and made them white. 
  <SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-30786>15</SUP> “That is why they stand in front of God’s throne and serve him 
day and night in his Temple.
   And he who sits on the throne will give them shelter."


----------



## formula1 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re:*

StriperAddict:

Thank you for that passage in Revelation.  I had not previously noted the word 'shelter' in that passage.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 21, 2011)

formula1 said:


> StriperAddict:
> 
> Thank you for that passage in Revelation.  I had not previously noted the word 'shelter' in that passage.



I like how it shows us that God is our ultimate "Home", since the reference to 'shelter' being a place out of danger is somewhat moot, since the fallen brethren are indeed in the "Dwelling Place" of the Most High forever in eternity, all 'dangers' gone.


----------

